# New guy here looking for advice on boots



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

What's up everyone? Recently had my 2nd snowboarding trip and really starting to dig it so I figured I'd hook myself up with some proper gear. Picked up a sweet GNU board and bindings but now I need some boots. Last trip I used some so-so boots that left my feet dying in about 35 different places which made boarding a bit less enjoyable. Really want something comfortable that eliminates pressure points while also allowing me to grow skill wise. You guys have any suggestions? I'll probably try to pick some up from a fellow member on here but I'm about as uneducated in this topic as you can get. Anyways, glad to be here and happy holidays!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Find a good shop and try on as many pairs as you can. Measure your foot length wise and width wise in centimeters to find what size you should be in. Get them heat moulded. There's a tonne of boots out there, and a tonne of different feet. The only way to know if they'll be good for you is to try them on, and you do want your biggest toe pressed against the liner, once your heel is kicked all the way back into the heel pocket. No toe pressure, size down. 

Anything between a 4 and a 7 stiffness is worth trying, softer and they turn to mush too fast, stiffer and they might be too much for you initially, as well as stiffer boots typically being more expensive. Luckily the vast majority of boots lie between that 4-7 rating (which differs between companies anyway...) so there's a lot of options. Find a good store and try them on!


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

I've always loved the feel and quality of thirty-two boots, and they don't run you quite as high as some other brands. Would definitely recommend anything from them.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

In most circumstances you get what you pay for. High end boots are $300-$400. But epic liners make your feet happy. After market insoles also up your enjoyment factor.


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Find a good shop and try on as many pairs as you can. Measure your foot length wise and width wise in centimeters to find what size you should be in. Get them heat moulded. There's a tonne of boots out there, and a tonne of different feet. The only way to know if they'll be good for you is to try them on, and you do want your biggest toe pressed against the liner, once your heel is kicked all the way back into the heel pocket. No toe pressure, size down.
> 
> Anything between a 4 and a 7 stiffness is worth trying, softer and they turn to mush too fast, stiffer and they might be too much for you initially, as well as stiffer boots typically being more expensive. Luckily the vast majority of boots lie between that 4-7 rating (which differs between companies anyway...) so there's a lot of options. Find a good store and try them on!


Shit man that sounds a bit expensive lol. Not sure if I want to go that in depth with the boots just yet. However, I do want to pick up some nice ones. 
"The only way to know if they'll be good for you is to try them on, and you do want your biggest toe pressed against the liner, once your heel is kicked all the way back into the heel pocket. No toe pressure, size down." Not quite sure I'm following you here. What are you referring to by liner? Are you saying my with my heel touching the back of the boot, my biggest toe should also be touching the front? Excuse the inexperience lol. Appreciate the feedback though!


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Atoxa said:


> I've always loved the feel and quality of thirty-two boots, and they don't run you quite as high as some other brands. Would definitely recommend anything from them.


I've actually looked at a few of the thirty-two boots. Saw some tie dye ones on google that looked spectacular. Unfortunately I don't think they are available anywhere..











ridinbend said:


> In most circumstances you get what you pay for. High end boots are $300-$400. But epic liners make your feet happy. After market insoles also up your enjoyment factor.


Thanks man I'll keep the liners and insoles in mind. Really not talkin' about spending that much though lol. Looking more for good brands that I could search for on the "for sale" section here for a better price.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Taylormayne said:


> Shit man that sounds a bit expensive lol. Not sure if I want to go that in depth with the boots just yet. However, I do want to pick up some nice ones.


There's nothing expensive about trying boots on, that parts free. Go to a store and do it. Even if you end up buying second hand, you'll know what models actually fit and feel good. 



Taylormayne said:


> What are you referring to by liner? Are you saying my with my heel touching the back of the boot, my biggest toe should also be touching the front?


Yes. Once you get your foot in the boot, kick your heel into the ground hard to push your foot back into the heel pocket of the boot, and do up the lace liner and laces semi-tight. Your longest toe should still be touching the boot, and when you bend your knees forward into a snowboarding stance that pressure should reduce almost completely. If there's space between your toes and the end of the boot, move on because it'll only get worse and sloppy once the boot packs out more.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Taylormayne said:


> I've actually looked at a few of the thirty-two boots. Saw some tie dye ones on google that looked spectacular. Unfortunately I don't think they are available anywhere..


Biggest mistake is to buy boots on aesthetics!!!!! 

By the time your pant leg and gaiter is over the top, and the rest wrapped in binding straps, nobody, not even you, are gonna see what boots you're wearin!!!!!

But ya feet are gonna definitely know it if you're wearin the wrong ones!!!!!


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> There's nothing expensive about trying boots on, that parts free. Go to a store and do it. Even if you end up buying second hand, you'll know what models actually fit and feel good.
> 
> 
> Yes. Once you get your foot in the boot, kick your heel into the ground hard to push your foot back into the heel pocket of the boot, and do up the lace liner and laces semi-tight. Your longest toe should still be touching the boot, and when you bend your knees forward into a snowboarding stance that pressure should reduce almost completely. If there's space between your toes and the end of the boot, move on because it'll only get worse and sloppy once the boot packs out more.


Only problem with that is the nearest place to buy snowboarding gear is 3+ hours away lol. I tried some 11's last time and I think 10.5's would be perfect depending on brand vs brand size difference. Might just have to grab some and hope for the best. Worse case scenario, I can sell them to another member on here and make some of the moolah back. Any brand suggestions aside from Thirty-Two? 



Mizu Kuma said:


> Biggest mistake is to buy boots on aesthetics!!!!!
> 
> By the time your pant leg and gaiter is over the top, and the rest wrapped in binding straps, nobody, not even you, are gonna see what boots you're wearin!!!!!
> 
> But ya feet are gonna definitely know it if you're wearin the wrong ones!!!!!


Good point lol. I mean, you'll see some of the boot, but probably not enough to justify buying visually pleasing boots. Still pretty sweet looking eh? I'm with you though. I'd rather have something comfortable and ugly than something sweet looking that hurts my feet.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Taylormayne said:


> Only problem with that is the nearest place to buy snowboarding gear is 3+ hours away lol. I tried some 11's last time and I think 10.5's would be perfect depending on brand vs brand size difference. Might just have to grab some and hope for the best. Worse case scenario, I can sell them to another member on here and make some of the moolah back. Any brand suggestions aside from Thirty-Two?


That's going to be like playing the lottery... many solid brands (e.g. K2, Ride, Burton, Salomon, Deeluxe are just the ones I had, others will know more) with many models, but they all come in different fits. Some are better for wide feet, some are rather for narrow heels a.s.o. Many of us had real Odysseys to find a proper boot.

If you have no chance to try some to get at least an idea which brands/models fit your feet +/- well, try to give as many details abt your feet as you can so someone here with similar foot characteristics may be able to give you recommendations which boot _could_ fit or which most probably won't. I.e. wide or barrow? High arch? Narrow heels?


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

neni said:


> That's going to be like playing the lottery... many solid brands (e.g. K2, Ride, Burton, Salomon, Deeluxe are just the ones I had, others will know more) with many models, but they all come in different fits. Some are better for wide feet, some are rather for narrow heels a.s.o. Many of us had real Odysseys to find a proper boot.
> 
> If you have no chance to try some to get at least an idea which brands/models fit your feet +/- well, try to give as many details abt your feet as you can so someone here with similar foot characteristics may be able to give you recommendations which boot _could_ fit or which most probably won't. I.e. wide or barrow? High arch? Narrow heels?


Hmm well at this moment I don't know what brand of boots I used as they are at my buddies house but I do wear size 10.5 in Vans shoes. I would say I have more of a narrow foot and heel, as well as a high arch. Really digging the Thirty Two brand right now. Reviews are really good as well


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Taylormayne said:


> Hmm well at this moment I don't know what brand of boots I used as they are at my buddies house but I do wear size 10.5 in Vans shoes. I would say I have more of a narrow foot and heel, as well as a high arch. Really digging the Thirty Two brand right now. Reviews are really good as well


If you wear size 10.5s in street shoes we can almost guarantee a 10.5 snowboard boot will be too big. 

Measure your foot, you'll save yourself a lot of heart ache further down the line with poorly fitting boots and slop causing foot pain. Kick your heel back against a wall, and measure to the point of your longest toe. Also measure your foot at the widest point, post up the numbers here and at least we can tell you what size or a half size up MAX you're best looking for.


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> If you wear size 10.5s in street shoes we can almost guarantee a 10.5 snowboard boot will be too big.
> 
> Measure your foot, you'll save yourself a lot of heart ache further down the line with poorly fitting boots and slop causing foot pain. Kick your heel back against a wall, and measure to the point of your longest toe. Also measure your foot at the widest point, post up the numbers here and at least we can tell you what size or a half size up MAX you're best looking for.


Alright, so I'm 10" exactly to my big toe, and 4" wide at the widest part of my foot. Thanks for the help man!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Taylormayne said:


> Alright, so I'm 10" exactly to my big toe, and 4" wide at the widest part of my foot. Thanks for the help man!


Another victim of the short and wide foot. Have a read through this thread man, it's got a lot of useful info in there for you - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html

Your perfect fit would be a size 7.5US mens boot in an EEE wide, the only boot made like that is the Burton Ruler Wide. Size up to an 8 possibly because it will feel very strange to you, but that half size big will still make a world of difference than putting your foot into a normal width size 10+. To give you some perspective as well, my foot is almost bang on 11 inches and is 4.2 inches wide, and I wear a US 10. My foot's an inch longer and .2 wider, we shouldn't be in the same size boot. 

I know you're on a budget, but boots are the one thing you do not want to go cheap on. You're lucky there's still a pair of these on sale, I'd highly recommend jumping on them - Burton Ruler Wide Snowboard Boots 2015 | evo outlet


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Another victim of the short and wide foot. Have a read through this thread man, it's got a lot of useful info in there for you - http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html
> 
> Your perfect fit would be a size 7.5US mens boot in an EEE wide, the only boot made like that is the Burton Ruler Wide. Size up to an 8 possibly because it will feel very strange to you, but that half size big will still make a world of difference than putt your foot into a normal width size 10+. To give you some perspective as well, my foot is almost bang on 11 inches and is 4.2 inches wide, and I wear a US 10. My foot's an inch longer and .2 wider, we shouldn't be in the same size boot.
> 
> I know you're on a budget, but boots are the one thing you do not want to go cheap on. You're lucky there's still a pair of these on sale, I'd highly recommend jumping on them - Burton Ruler Wide Snowboard Boots 2015 | evo outlet


Correction, 10 1/4". And 7.5????? I'm completely lost here lol. I used size 11 boots last weekend and they were only a bit too big..


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

That makes you an 8 then, so the Ruler Wide size 8 is perfect. Snowboard boots are made according to Mondo sizing, which is your foot length is centimers. A size 8 US is designed for a foot 26cm long, which yours is. But your foot is wide, so you need a wide boot. That US 11 boot you wore is designed for a 29cm long foot, waaaaay too big for you. 3cm is a lot, people debate over 3cm difference in board length, on a foot that has a huge impact. 

Seriously read the thread I linked, and don't skimp out on good boots. They're your foundation.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I was set on buying some 32 TM2, none were in store I could try on so I ordered them online and boom they didn't not fit my feet right. I had to send them back and eventually ended up back in a store trying on every boot in my size (about 8 pairs) until I found one I could work with. I had to let go of what I thought I wanted and buy what felt best. I didn't read this entire thread but do yourself a favor and just read the entire thread WiredSport posted about boot sizing. Don't half-ass buying boots and don't even worry about price. Fit over finances, or at least that's what I had to tell myself after paying what I did :hairy:


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> That makes you an 8 then, so the Ruler Wide size 8 is perfect. Snowboard boots are made according to Mondo sizing, which is your foot length is centimers. A size 8 US is designed for a foot 26cm long, which yours is. But your foot is wide, so you need a wide boot. That US 11 boot you wore is designed for a 29cm long foot, waaaaay too big for you. 3cm is a lot, people debate over 3cm difference in board length, on a foot that has a huge impact.
> 
> Seriously read the thread I linked, and don't skimp out on good boots. They're your foundation.


Fair enough, looks like size 8 wide it is lol. Much appreciated man. I probably would have bought 10.5's and used them for years before realizing I had the wrong size boots. Now, is there any other brands that make wide boots? I've heard nothing but negative things about Burton so probably going to stay away from them. 




Rogue said:


> I was set on buying some 32 TM2, none were in store I could try on so I ordered them online and boom they didn't not fit my feet right. I had to send them back and eventually ended up back in a store trying on every boot in my size (about 8 pairs) until I found one I could work with. I had to let go of what I thought I wanted and buy what felt best. I didn't read this entire thread but do yourself a favor and just read the entire thread WiredSport posted about boot sizing. Don't half-ass buying boots and don't even worry about price. Fit over finances, or at least that's what I had to tell myself after paying what I did :hairy:


Only issue with this is that I don't know precisely how boots are supposed to fit. Hard to go against measurements though. Think I'm going to research some size 8 wides and go from there. Surely I'll be able to find some reviews regarding the comfort aspect.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Taylormayne said:


> Only issue with this is that I don't know precisely how boots are supposed to fit. Hard to go against measurements though. Think I'm going to research some size 8 wides and go from there. Surely I'll be able to find some reviews regarding the comfort aspect.


Ya I went from a size 8 to 6.5 so when I put on the TM2's I was like ok I'm sizing way down, I am not used to this, so how do I know? I finally realized I was just forcing the fit and needed to try something better it. Other 6.5's gave me more length in the toes that I needed with a more snug fit. Which is why everyone is saying you'll have to try on more than one pair. 

Boot fitting was a pain in the ass and I still need to do some customizing on the ones I bought to make them perfect. It was stressful and sucked, but in the end it's been worth it. I'm amazed I've been riding 8's and didn't realize how absolutely wrong they were for me. Good luck dude

Edit: Read the thread Phedder shared and your fit questions will be answered


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Taylormayne said:


> Only issue with this is that I don't know precisely how boots are supposed to fit.


i don't think anyone does anymore thanks to wiredsport.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Salomon make two wide models but I don't think they're wide enough for your foot, could be worth a try though. What's wrong with Burton? A lot of people talk shit about them because they're the biggest company, tall poppy syndrome. Their gear is good, and they have a fantastic customer service team. You don't get to be the biggest company in snowboarding by putting out crap products and not taking care of your customers.


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Ya I went from a size 8 to 6.5 so when I put on the TM2's I was like ok I'm sizing way down, I am not used to this, so how do I know? I finally realized I was just forcing the fit and needed to try something better it. Other 6.5's gave me more length in the toes that I needed with a more snug fit. Which is why everyone is saying you'll have to try on more than one pair.
> 
> Boot fitting was a pain in the ass and I still need to do some customizing on the ones I bought to make them perfect. It was stressful and sucked, but in the end it's been worth it. I'm amazed I've been riding 8's and didn't realize how absolutely wrong they were for me. Good luck dude
> 
> Edit: Read the thread Phedder shared and your fit questions will be answered


Yeah I read it. Very glad that I did. While the 11's I wore didn't seem too terribly big, they were destroying my foot in multiple places making it less enjoyable. Should be going back to the slopes this coming weekend so I may try some boots on while I'm there. Again, thanks for the feedback man!



SkullAndXbones said:


> i don't think anyone does anymore thanks to wiredsport.


Right I don't feel like the average snowboarder has any clue about this



Phedder said:


> Salomon make two wide models but I don't think they're wide enough for your foot, could be worth a try though. What's wrong with Burton? A lot of people talk shit about them because they're the biggest company, tall poppy syndrome. Their gear is good, and they have a fantastic customer service team. You don't get to be the biggest company in snowboarding by putting out crap products and not taking care of your customers.


This is true. I'm sure they do make good products but it's already burned into my mind to look elsewhere. I can't say too much because I don't really have much clue for what is good and what isn't. However, I do feel they are the company that makes okay things for a cheap price. I can see that being a reason they are so big. It's kind of like Mongoose BMX bikes, everyone knows about them, but they are just flat out terrible compared to what's really out there. In a lot of things I've seen, the not-so-known brands make some of the best stuff. I've heard good things about Salomon so I'll definitely check those out. Are those the only two brands that make a wide boot? And again man, thanks for all of your feedback. It is much appreciated


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Salomon make two wide models but I don't think they're wide enough for your foot, could be worth a try though. What's wrong with Burton? A lot of people talk shit about them because they're the biggest company, tall poppy syndrome. Their gear is good, and they have a fantastic customer service team. You don't get to be the biggest company in snowboarding by putting out crap products and not taking care of your customers.


Another correction on my feet lol. Still 10-1/4 long, but about 3-7/8 wide. Just so I'm clear, that would put me at a size 8 D or Medium? At least that's what I'm getting from the _wiredsport_ chart


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Taylormayne said:


> Another correction on my feet lol. Still 10-1/4 long, but about 3-7/8 wide. Just so I'm clear, that would put me at a size 8 D or Medium? At least that's what I'm getting from the _wiredsport_ chart


Hah, yep that changes things. You should be fine in a standard width size 8 then, or 8.5 if you absolutely must size up. Still a huge improvement from the 11 you've used before. I'd still recommend heading to the nearest store if possible and trying many pairs on, or ordering a few pairs from evo.com who have a really good returns policy. Every foot is different, as is every model of boot. Finding the right one can be tough!


----------



## Taylormayne (Dec 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Hah, yep that changes things. You should be fine in a standard width size 8 then, or 8.5 if you absolutely must size up. Still a huge improvement from the 11 you've used before. I'd still recommend heading to the nearest store if possible and trying many pairs on, or ordering a few pairs from evo.com who have a really good returns policy. Every foot is different, as is every model of boot. Finding the right one can be tough!


Lol yeah definitely going to try some on next weekend to make sure. Changed my size yet again but finally got it measured out exact. I was at 26.87 cm in length so I'm going for a pair of 9's. At this moment, I feel fairly confident with getting the ThirtyTwo Lashed in 9. Reviews say they are made for a fairly wider foot so I think it'll be perfect after I get it molded. For now, I've moved on to jackets and pants. Limited those down to the _Holden Evergreen Jacket_ and likely a pair of Holden pants to go along with those. My current issue now is deciding between a large and a medium for this jacket. I'm a skinny dude (about 150-155lbs) at 6ft. Any clue how the jackets fit? Worried a medium might be too short


----------

